# Tattler lids not working out for me



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Okay so I ran out of lids, and went to the bag of tattler lids in the back of the cupboard. I followed the direction card that came with them- didn't tighten them quite as much as I would a regular lid, and processed my salsa. All of the jars appear to have fluid on the bottom of the jars, like they vented water in during processing.

So presuming they even seal, are they safe to store long term/eat?

I am sooo frustrated.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

If you read the current instructions, the Tattlers are supposed to be finger tightened, but not tight. Then, after you remove from canner, tighten a bit more. No, haven't had that happen even when I barely tightened; your rings must have been too loose. Did you tighten them after removing from canner? So far, all my Tattlers have sealed this year, so am getting better. When I first started using them, did make a few mistakes...


----------



## Kristinemomof3 (Sep 17, 2012)

So you don't even know if they sealed yet? If so, how do you know they haven't worked? Do you mean moisture under the lid? If so, not a big deal.


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

You should tighten them all the way and then back off (loosen) 1/4 turn. Re-tighten them after processing and let cool. Remove the band and try to lift the lid. 

I would say if water from the canner got in there they were to loose but the water shouldn't hurt anything as it was boiling and canned with whatever is in your jar.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

Thanks all- I did tighten them after bringing them out of the canner, and you're right they were probably just too loose when they went in.


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

Are you sure it's not the tomato juice separating from the other ingredients? I use regular tomatoes in my canning a lot since they produce better in my climate than paste tomatoes. They are juicier and I often have some juice at the bottom of my jar with the other ingredients floating above it. I just stir it when I open the jar. Not sure if this might be your issue as well, but thought I'd mention it.


----------



## blynn (Oct 16, 2006)

It's possible, siletz. That's what the Tattler people thought when they emailed me back today. (Kudos for prompt customer service!) but this is something that I only notice with the tattler lids. Anyway, I checked the seals today and they've all sealed, and now look the same as my 'control' jar I did with a regular lid. So it's possible I was jumping the gun a bit. (I did go out and buy more regular lids today though!)


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

I bought a couple boxes of Tatlers, but with all these questions and problems, I'm afraid to use them. I was sold on the reusable aspect of them, but I don't know. I hate to experiment when I'm trying to put food up.


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Osiris said:


> I bought a couple boxes of Tatlers, but with all these questions and problems, I'm afraid to use them. I was sold on the reusable aspect of them, but I don't know. I hate to experiment when I'm trying to put food up.


Then, can some water with them, zero risk of food spoilage... Well I can relate to not wasting food, especially when it was the product of growing at home or a hunt. I didn't have any problems with them.

So far, 100% success with my Tattlers canning with them this year :bouncy: I have been canning with Tattlers for three years now and very pleased with not only the success rate, but being able to use them over and over again.


----------



## BigM (Mar 22, 2008)

Or just run one jar with the tattlers the same time you run disposables.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

When food is hot, it exerts outward pressure. (notice the lids bulge up when hot things are put in) Water can't get _into_ the jars because of this. The outward pressure is why you sometimes get leakagefrom the jars into the water in your canner.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

lorichristie said:


> Then, can some water with them, zero risk of food spoilage... Well I can relate to not wasting food, especially when it was the product of growing at home or a hunt. I didn't have any problems with them.
> 
> So far, 100% success with my Tattlers canning with them this year :bouncy: I have been canning with Tattlers for three years now and very pleased with not only the success rate, but being able to use them over and over again.


I know, I've seen your comments. You got the technique down girl! I'm sure they're great lids, just the learning curve and different technique. I like the idea of canning water as a try out tho! But I had to laugh at that comment. I thought, I wonder what the processing time is for water! Do I need to up the acid? HWB or pressure can!  j/k


----------



## ChristieAcres (Apr 11, 2009)

Osiris said:


> I know, I've seen your comments. You got the technique down girl! I'm sure they're great lids, just the learning curve and different technique. I like the idea of canning water as a try out tho! But I had to laugh at that comment. I thought, I wonder what the processing time is for water! Do I need to up the acid? HWB or pressure can!  j/k


I'd go with 25 minutes to replicate canning, as most pressure canning is at least that time period minimum or longer. Funny, acid level pertaining to water ound: You will at least get sterilized water... It could come in handy someday... 

Also, to get a good idea of your success rate, be sure and can at least six jars.


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Good tips! Thank m'dear. And thanks for your patience with us scaredy-cats!. I am a believer in re-usables when it comes to canning. It's just the 'old dog' syndrome. I have a big bag of reusable 'stainless' lids and rubbers which I obtained from a source on ebay. Several hundred in fact. I've used a few of them. They do work well and they are reusable. I guess someone had tried manufacturing them back when, but couldn't compete. They'd really be a good seller nowadays. 
I promise to try the some Tatlers this season and report on the results. No more scaredy!


----------



## Simply Sharon (Feb 6, 2010)

Just fyi Tattler has a new tutorial showing how to use their lids. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAfMVbrmw2I

and Osiris, I'd love to see a picture of your stainless lids. I never knew there was such a thing. Is there a company name?


----------

